# Pick Up Today!



## KD13148 (Apr 28, 2004)

Pick up today!!! No issue right now, will post soon 


2004 Carbon Black, PP, SMG, Xenon, HK.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

KD13148 said:


> Pick up today!!! No issue right now, will post soon
> 
> 2004 Carbon Black, PP, SMG, Xenon, HK.


Congrats. Where did you get yours from? Let's see some pics :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

KD13148 said:


> Pick up today!!! No issue right now, will post soon
> 
> 2004 Carbon Black, PP, SMG, Xenon, HK.


He must still be out driving :thumbup: Let us know how delivery went when you come back.........if you come back ! Probably trying to do the 1200 mile break-in in one night


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> He must still be out driving :thumbup: Let us know how delivery went when you come back.........if you come back ! Probably trying to do the 1200 mile break-in in one night


I'll probably try to do that in one night too! lol


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

KD13148 said:


> Pick up today!!! No issue right now, will post soon
> 
> 2004 Carbon Black, PP, SMG, Xenon, HK.


Still not back? Perhaps he wrapped it around a tree? :dunno:


----------



## KD13148 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey I am back... I got it from Pacific BMW... I'll take some pics and post soon... It was a nice ride... but one thing i notice those... when i come to a stops and down shift from 2 to 1 the car feel like suddendly stop (in another word, it's really jerk) how can you do a more smooth down shift? any advice? also... any advice to do a best break-in procedure? thank in advance... this is a great forums  :thumbup:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

KD13148 said:


> Hey I am back... I got it from Pacific BMW... I'll take some pics and post soon... It was a nice ride... but one thing i notice those... when i come to a stops and down shift from 2 to 1 the car feel like suddendly stop (in another word, it's really jerk) how can you do a more smooth down shift? any advice? also... any advice to do a best break-in procedure? thank in advance... this is a great forums  :thumbup:


why would you downshift to 1st? just go from 2nd to Nuteral? 1st is a dead stop gear :thumbup:


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm picking mine up tonight at 5:30 and can't wait!!! Going from an '01 330Ci that I love to death to an '04 M3 that I just could not resist!!! These cars are wicked!!!

FUN2DRV in Dayton OH


----------

